

Challenges for the Next Wave of Innovation - colins_pride
http://www.dailyspeculations.com/wordpress/?p=3801#comments

======
colins_pride
I thought the insight about the relative costs of labor and energy spurring
the Industrial Revolution made it worth throwing in the pot here ...

